# Dethatched my neighbors lawn



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So my elderly neighbor across the street used to be a friend. We'd help each other in our yards and enjoyed talking about it.

Two years ago he died suddenly of a heart attack. That year I mowed the lawn and took care of it for his widow so she could focus on getting her life hack together.

She grew into enjoying mowing her small yard by herself and I help her with the bigger stuff, the sprinklers and chemical applications (I do them all for her).

I used my Sun Joe Dethatcher on her lawn yesterday, cleaned it up, and then again today. These pics are from the second pass today. I had a Greenworks Dethatcher last year and prefer the Sun Joe.

Here are this pics of what it pulled up in her yard today after doing a first pass yesterday (I went a bit lower today):


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you! Not many people even talk to their neighbors let alone tend their yard for them.

I applaud your compassion and sense of duty. I hope you're teaching the youngins in the neighborhood this valuable lesson.

That's a lot of thatch by the way. The lawn thanks you too.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> Thank you! Not many people even talk to their neighbors let alone tend their yard for them.
> 
> I applaud your compassion and sense of duty. I hope you're teaching the youngins in the neighborhood this valuable lesson.
> 
> That's a lot of thatch by the way. The lawn thanks you too.


Thank you.

I do it because I would hope if the roles were reversed, someone would do the same for my wife.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I applaud your compassion as well.

There are some states where it is illegal to put fertilizer or anything else on any lawn other than your own without an applicator's license. I couldn't buy the fertilizer and put it on a relative's lawn (all for free). This is insane, but you need to be aware. I wonder what lobbyist bought this law?


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

The Golden Rule and the Greatest Commandment. Well done.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

LoCutt said:


> I applaud your compassion as well.
> 
> There are some states where it is illegal to put fertilizer or anything else on any lawn other than your own without an applicator's license. I couldn't buy the fertilizer and put it on a relative's lawn (all for free). This is insane, but you need to be aware. I wonder what lobbyist bought this law?


Yikes! I'll make sure I wear camo pants and shirt so no one sees me working on her lawn.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

drewwitt said:


> The Golden Rule and the Greatest Commandment. Well done.


We keep hearing/reading about love thy neighbor. It's nice to be able to actually do it.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

That's very kind of you for stepping up and taking care of the larger projects for her, that's a kindness that's not seen often.

I can't help but ask why you would dethatch it when it's beginning it's dormancy. When the lawn is preparing to go to sleep and shutdown you've put an unnecessary large amount of stress on it. I'm not attacking you or anything and her lawn will recover (next spring) but, I'm just bringing it up for discussion and education.

From everything i've seen, it's IDEAL to dethatch/scarify/aerate when the lawn is actively and aggresively growing.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Kicker said:


> That's very kind of you for stepping up and taking care of the larger projects for her, that's a kindness that's not seen often.
> 
> I can't help but ask why you would dethatch it when it's beginning it's dormancy. When the lawn is preparing to go to sleep and shutdown you've put an unnecessary large amount of stress on it. I'm not attacking you or anything and her lawn will recover (next spring) but, I'm just bringing it up for discussion and education.
> 
> From everything i've seen, it's IDEAL to dethatch/scarify/aerate when the lawn is actively and aggresively growing.


Hi Kicker. No worries - I don't take that as an attack.

Not saying it was the best time but I had a couple of reasons why: 1) I actually had a bit of spare time with work; 2) going to overseed her lawn (don't tell anyone) and there was so much thatch I felt it would never reach soil. Same with any fertilizers laid.

Not saying those are good reasons, but that was my reasoning.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > That's very kind of you for stepping up and taking care of the larger projects for her, that's a kindness that's not seen often.
> ...


Sounds like good reasoning to me.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

PGR?

Edit: Doh! I mean PRG.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Good for you! Nicely done.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

stogie1020 said:


> Good for you! Nicely done.


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Good guy. The opposite of a lawn snob. Those same people you give a hand to also know when strange people drive up the street or else walk onto your property. As for applying things, if the neighbor does not pay you and you are not doing this as a business, the state is not very interested.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Excellent job DFW! You're a great neighbor. I'm liking the Sun Joe results. If I can't find a good used overseeder for cheap this winter, I'm going to buy a Sun Joe.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Good guy. The opposite of a lawn snob. Those same people you give a hand to also know when strange people drive up the street or else walk onto your property. As for applying things, if the neighbor does not pay you and you are not doing this as a business, the state is not very interested.


Thanks Greendoc. Appreciate that.


----------

